# gluing corian



## elody21 (Feb 15, 2005)

I receintly purchased a new pen turning book and have been experimenting the last couple of days with the method he suggests with pretty good luck!
1.Take your 2 pieces of corian cut the same size
2.DO NOT sand these pieces but use the FINISHED sides of the corian instead.
3.Use denatured alcohol to carefull clean the surfaces making sure not to get any lint or dust on them.
4.Wear gloves and use medium Ca glue
5.Flood the surface with CA glue and rub both pieces together making sure to cover all of the surfaces.
6.Use pressure clamps to clamp the pieces very tightly
7.You have to work quickly because the denatured alcohol seem to act as an excellerant
8.Keep clamped for at least an hour and drill and turn.
I was very leery of this but it seems to work and the pieces do not come apart as long as you get not lint or dust in the seam!
I just turned a piece and no seam was showing at all!
So these directions go against everything that seems normal
Use the slick sides and DO NOT sand ?!
Clamb very tightly ( with the alcohol and CA glue it seems to create a chemical reaction, tightly clamping will not create a glue starved seam) !?
Try It it actually works!!!
These directions are not for laminating corian but for making larger pieces for BIG pens!!!!


----------



## write-n-style (Feb 16, 2005)

Since CA cure in the absence of alcahol the polished surfaces would be the best surafces to glue.
Medium CA is not necessarily a good gap filling adhesive.


----------



## Gary (Feb 16, 2005)

I noticed that Barry Gross in a more recent published article, "Corian Sphere Clock", Woodturning Designs Summer 2004, says to use Super T cyanoacrylate gap filling glue to glue up Corian blanks for turning.


----------

